# Philly Greyhound Station



## outskirts (Feb 22, 2011)

Philly's Greyhound bus terminal recently started checking everyone hanging 
around in the terminal for bus tickets. Still OK to use the restroom there, but 
if your there just to get out of the cold they will now kick you out... Bastards!
I've been catching my bus back to Jersey from here for years, first time ever
that security has asked to see my ticket.
If you are there just to get out of the cold maybe the the following will help:
Walk right up to the security guards and ask them which ticket counter
is the NJ Transit one. The NJ Transit one is hard to see from the front doors.
Head right over there(hope they are open) and ask the guy behind the glass
a bunch of questions. Stay at the window as long as possible so the guards
if they're watching see you over there looking like your doing business.
Now grab a schedule and go take a seat with schedule in hand. If you see
them start they're ticket checking rounds... go use the restroom.
Hopefully they will either miss you or not bother with you based on earlier
contact and observation.
That's the best strategy I can think of. Good luck.


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Feb 22, 2011)

lmao iv so kicked it in there to keep warm


----------

